# Penn Pursuit 4000 Handle retaining knob?



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get the knob that holds the handle on? I looked up a exploded diagram and it seems to be listed as a bearing cover.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If no one on the forum has parts here is a website you can order parts from and get a exploded diagram also http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Home.aspx


----------

